# Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??



## armertoelpel (8. März 2010)

Welche Karpfenrute bekommt man heute noch in 2lbs?


----------



## Carras (8. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

Einige.

Immer mehr Hersteller bieten sowas heute wieder an, weil es doch viele Leute gibt, die das feinere Karpfenangeln bevorzugen.

Zudem findest Du bei den Rutenbauern immer solche Blanks in der Klasse.

Was sillst Du damit machen?  soll es ne 10 ft. 11 ft. oder 12 ft. sein?

Grüßle


----------



## Zander34 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

echt schwierig heutzutage noch solche ruten zu bekommen !

entweder schaust du mal auf ebay nach Shimano Karpfenruten oder nach der Kogha Crownlake Carp von Askari die gab es mal von 2-3 lbs |supergri

ich habe die suche auf gegeben und fische jetzt nur noch im bereich 2,5-2,75 lbs für das uferfischen. Vielleicht hast du noch glück und du findest einen mit 2,25 lbs


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

Doch, da gibts schon einige. 
Nur werden sie nicht unter dem Label "Karpfenrute" verkauft, sondern als Grund-, Posen-, Floating-, oder was auch immer angeboten. Belastungsangaben dann auch nicht in lbs, sondern WG.


----------



## Carras (8. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

Ok

um mal ein Paar zu nennen:

Century Armalite
Harrison GTI
Harrison Torrix
Harrison Multicarp
Harrison Stalker
Harrison Power Float
Sportex Kev Carp


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (8. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

moin,

die sensible touch 2 von sänger gibt es ab 1.5lbs für um die 100 eur.

Sollte man sich mal anschauen.

Mfg


----------



## alpinedriver (8. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

Habe ein Pärchen Armalite MK2 in 21/4 lbs !!
(Sind allerdings nicht zu verkaufen)
Von der Aktion und dem Handling ein absoluter Traum !!
70 bis 80gr Wurfgewicht und los gehts !!
Im See mit wenig Hindernissen und im nahbereich kaum zu toppen !!
Müsstest in diversen Foren oder in der Bucht fürn akzeptablen Kurs kriegen gebraucht kriegen !!
Hatte vor diversen Jahren auch mal ne Daiwa in 2 lbs ! War recht günstig und echt ok !!
Aber keine Ahnung wie die hieß ??


----------



## bennyhill (8. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Doch, da gibts schon einige.
> Nur werden sie nicht unter dem Label "Karpfenrute" verkauft, sondern als Grund-, Posen-, Floating-, oder was auch immer angeboten. Belastungsangaben dann auch nicht in lbs, sondern WG.


Die Ironie ist, das solche echten *klassischen* Karpfenruten unter so Phantasie-labeln (wie oben) verkauft werden und 3-3,5 lbs Senkstangen-Besenstielruten sich Karpfenruten nennen.....


----------



## Pernod (8. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

Hast du in Punkto Aussehen irgendwelche Vorlieben?

Fullduplon Griff,geteilten Duplongriff oder Korkgriff? Was möchtest du ausgeben? Welche Länge? Was hast du damit vor?


----------



## armertoelpel (8. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

Hallo, ich hätte am liebsten eine Rute mit geteiltem oder durchgehendem Duplongriff. Ich habe mal von Drennan Schleien Ruten gesehen die mir schon ganz gut gefielen, die gibt es aber glaube ich nur in UK. Ansonsten wäre die Shimano Diaflash auch eine Rute die es wohl in 2lbs gibt und die mir auch sehr gut gefällt. Preislich dachte ich so an 150 Euro pro Rute, gerne auch weniger.


----------



## silvio323 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*



Carras schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Sportex Kev Carp



Wo gibts die bitte in 2 lb ???

PN gerne an mich.

Mfg


----------



## pfefferladen (9. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

Hi,

ich hab mir heute eine Greys Prodigy Specimen geholt.
Rute ist zweigeteilt und hat 2 Spitzenteile eine mit 1,5lbs und eine mit 2lbs.
Länge 3,66m
Ich will damit auch auf Karpfen,Hecht und Zander gehen.
Schöner Korkgriff dran.

Preis 150,- 

Bin von dem Teil begeistert.Schau dir die mal an.


----------



## armertoelpel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

Hi, kannst Du die Aktion on der Prodigy Specimen beschreiben und hast Du die Rute mal gewogen? Wäre auch gut zu wissen wie viel Ringe die Rute hat und wie gro0ß die sind. Würde mich schon interessieren. Ausschauen tut sie auf den Produktbildern echt gut. Hatte aber mal zwei normale Prodigy, doch die waren echt schlecht verarbeitet und sau schwer.


----------



## Andal (10. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

Wenn es nicht karpfig aussehen muss und nur einfach eine schöne und gute Rute sein darf, dann sieh dir mal die Whychwood Rogue genauer an!


----------



## Carras (10. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*



silvio323 schrieb:


> Wo gibts die bitte in 2 lb ???
> 
> PN gerne an mich.
> 
> Mfg


 
Die Kev Carp gibt es in 2 lbs. Aber nur noch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt  
Alternativ gibts die Kev Float in 11 ft. 1,5 oder ich glaub auch in 1,75 lbs.


Was mir sonst noch enfällt.

Fox Controller
Chub Twin Tip
Northwestern Kevlite


Grüßle


----------



## tommator (10. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

Also ich hab ne Sportex Kev float 13ft. 1 1/2 lbs. Die kommt der gesuchten Rute sehr nahe. Würde sie sogar verkaufen. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## silvio323 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*



Carras schrieb:


> Die Kev Carp gibt es in 2 lbs. Aber nur noch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt
> Alternativ gibts die Kev Float in 11 ft. 1,5 oder ich glaub auch in 1,75 lbs.
> 
> Was mir sonst noch enfällt.
> ...



N`Abend.
Dachte wir reden von neuen Ruten  . Daher meine Frage, wo evtl. noch ne 2 lb. "rumsteht". Die Kev Float`s gibts leider auch nicht mehr neu, gab es in 11/12 ft. 1.5lb.; In der Bucht werden die gebrauchten zu Preisen gehandelt, die tlwse. über den damaligen Neupreisen lagen. Vermutlich nicht ohne Grund. 
Bei NW siehts da nicht anders aus.
Mfg


----------



## Corona (11. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

Hallo,

von Shimano gibt's unter den Karpfenruten noch eine 2 lbs. Ist eine aus dem unterem Preissgment, glaube die Hyperloop. Muste mal im Katalog nachforschen. Ansonsten gibt's es da noch die Speedmaster Specimen Kork in 1,75 lbs, 13 ft., sowie die letztjährige Speedmaster in 2,25 lbs, Playing Action. Gibt's noch im Ausverkauf. Die beiden letztgenannten Ruten sollten den Anforderungen auch nahe kommen.

Auch die Quantum Radical Old School in 1,75 und 2,25 lbs. passen in das Spektrum. Von Fox sind im Ausverkauf teilweise noch die Continental Carp in 2 lb zu bekommen, brauner Blank.

Im Segment der Barbenruten gibt es ansonsten weitere Ruten in 2 lbs.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## carpjunkie (16. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

hehe...
ich hab grade meinen neuen satz sportex brilliant carp in 12 füßen und 2 lbs ausgepackt! :k die peitschen sind sooo toll!!:q
freu mich schon damit den ersten fisch des jahres zu fangen!
war aber, ehrlich gesagt, nen spontan kauf, frei nach dem motto: im angelladen in der hand gehabt, mich sofort verliebt und da war´n sie auch schon die meinen! #6
ach,und für echt günstig geld, 

hat jemand zufällig ne ahnung ob´s die überhaupt noch gibt  bzw. was die kosten???
würd mich echt interessieren!


----------



## Bassey (17. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

@ Carpjunkie: Die Stücke würden mich auch interessieren... Was hast du denn bezahlt?


----------



## carpjunkie (17. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

hm,also  ehrlich gesagt würdich die eher ungerne schon wieder verkaufen, vorallem weil ich sie noch nie mit am wasser hatte und, naja, ich verkauf keine rute mit der ich noch nicht mal eine gräte gefangen hab |uhoh:
und was ich bezahlt habe willst du glaub ich gar nicht wissen...!|bigeyes


----------



## Bassey (17. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

Sagt ja keiner, dass du sie verkaufen sollst du Eumel, sollst ja nur mal nen Preis ansagen, aber wenn du schon so herumdruckst, werd ich wahrscheinlich nen Würgereflex bekommen bei der Preisansage ^^


----------



## carpjunkie (17. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute 2 lbs ??*

hm das glaub ich auch...
hab nen fuffi für eine gezahlt^^:m 
und vorher war da nen preis mit 229 drauf |bigeyes


----------

